

Build what you know - tonystubblebine
http://24waystostart.com/2010/build-what-you-know/

======
Dylanlacey
Just one issue I have with this article isn't to do with the core premise,
it's the opinion that Silicon Valley is the heart of the industry because it
is a traditional home of rebels.

Silicon Valley is the home of the industry for many, many reasons, but not
because it is a magical contrarian land. The radical hippies didn't pave the
way for startups in hemp and organic cotton. It's not inherently the
geographic nation NOR is it because the people there are more alternative.
Romanticizing the location because of what came before stops us recognizing
what makes it great and being able to guard, protect and replicate that.

